# 1967 GTO 400 Intake problem



## xkeots (May 16, 2009)

Hey All,

Anyone here have an extra 1967 numbered Pontiac 4bbl intake that is solid they can sell me?
My intake front screw hole cracked and a machine shop tried to weld it for me. After taking it apart and putting it all back and running for 2 hours it started leaking at the water pump intake join. I don't want to do this again after this so please if you have a good one shout it out. My back can't handle bending over the hood anymore.
Thanks
Jax
67 GTO 400


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

shouldn't have any problem finding a 4bbl intake for that motor. not expensive either.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

keep in mind, a '67 4bbl. intake from a full size Pontiac will accommodate a carter AFB. the gto intake, a Rochester 4bbl. with the newer style choke also.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The 67 GTO 400 cid 4 barrel intake was the only year that had a runner or valley in front of the primary intake holes. Was this also on the big cars for that year as well?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the full size '67 intake (also came on the 326 ho motor) is almost identical to '65-'66 intakes. the pcv ports on the '67 are pressed in and use the next size pcv hose. earlier pcv ports use threaded nipples using the smaller hose.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

This little smiley face in front of the primary intake is what I was trying to refer to. A 67 only trademark.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Roger that is correct. This was a one year only manifold, used across the board on all Pontiac 4 bbl engines in 1967. It is imperative to use the stainless steel heat insulation plate between the carb and intake with this set up to avoid fuel percolation. The reason the front bolt gets damaged on these intakes is due to incorrect installation technique. This bolt should be snugged BEFORE the intake runner bolts are tightened up. Otherwise, people try to overtorque it to pull the manifold (which is firmly bolted down) to the timing cover to stop the coolant leak. All of this said, a '68-up intake will work for you if you can't find a '67.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

no, that is incorrect. there were 2 manifolds used in '67 on Pontiac 4bbl. engines. the manifold in the photo is for a 4bbl. Rochester. the other manifold is for the carter AFB 4bbl. with the older style choke set-up. I have one.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rickm said:


> no, that is incorrect. there were 2 manifolds used in '67 on Pontiac 4bbl. engines. the manifold in the photo is for a 4bbl. Rochester. the other manifold is for the carter AFB 4bbl. with the older style choke set-up. I have one.


rickm is correct. Here is a list I found. 

Year & Engine and AFB Carb ID #
1967 8 326 S/T 4243 
1967 8 326 S/T (California) 4245 & 4248 
1967 8 326 A/T (Tempest) 4246 & 3651
1967 8 326 A/T (Tempest)(California) 4248 
1967 8 400 A/T 4242 & 3651 
1967 8 400 S/T 4243 
1967 8 400 A/T (California) 4244 & 4248 
1967 8 400 S/T (California) 4245 & 4248 
1967 8 400 A/T Grand Prix 4413 & 4242 

I read an article which said that the Carter AFB's were the left over factory carbs for the 1966 run, so my guess would be that the AFB would have been found on early production cars during the change over to the Q-jet, but they did get them in 1967.


----------

